# 135 mph + Sentra



## B13TTSE (Sep 22, 2002)

What will it take to make my car constantly run over 135 mph on a 4 mile track???? What mods would I need?


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

turbo


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

disable the speed limiter...
and lets say turbo.. exhuast.. cams... new headers... bigger intake... "aerodynamics" is a must since the B13's are soo damn boxy and non-aerodynamic...... the right tires..... and drop all the weight.... including back seats and carpet and stuff.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

get a skyline to push you


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

lol


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

You don't need to get that insane....in fact, a turbo is not even *needed* (although it's much easier with one....you don't have to swap engines).

Rather, swap in an SR20DE and SE-R tranny, add intake, header, exhaust, cams, ECU and UDP's and you can do it............

Of course a good turbo setup would be much easier..........

An NA GA16DE will NOT hit 135mph no matter what you do to it (unless it involves a cliff).

Obviously going this fast you'll be wanting V rated or above tires and a decent suspension though.............

And do NOT add a body kit....they aren't functional and will actually hurt your top speed without adding any downforce (they DO add drag though).


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> And do NOT add a body kit....they aren't functional and will actually hurt your top speed without adding any downforce (they DO add drag though).


 I hope your not disagree-ing with my comment about aerodynamics.... because I never said anything about body kits... but certain body kits will indeed help. Such as one of the Xenon kits has a much wider opening in the mouth to improve better airflow to either the radiator or the intercooler. With a correct rear bumper, you can create and underbody spoiler...
sideskirts can indeed help with turning to reduce underbody drag.

Depending on the body kit, i'm not saying all do this, but they do add weight and sometimes even more drag. Are there any bodykits that allow B13's to run smoother and faster? NOPE... except a very lightweight airdam.... and that's up to you.

Even though it may be ricey.... or look like shit, but a good wing or spoiler will help lift air off the car, reduce drag, and keep the car on the ground at about 85+mph




> "aerodynamics" is a must since the B13's are soo damn boxy and non-aerodynamic


----------



## B13TTSE (Sep 22, 2002)

THanks guys for replying I was asking because I would like to race in the 130mph class at the bonneville salt flats. At one time I had an interest in building a lakester but, I find it more economical to race what I already have.... 

What are the chances of a 150mph sentra???


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

possible... but you WILL need the money to do it...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

B13TTSE said:


> *What are the chances of a 150mph sentra??? *


easy with 2.0/boost. 158, needle bouncing, windows down, 9psi


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> * Even though it may be ricey.... or look like shit, but a good wing or spoiler will help lift air off the car, reduce drag, and keep the car on the ground at about 85+mph *


On that note, i hope we are talking about a functional "wing" not a trunk bolt on. I cant see anything that would benefit from a trunk bowing and buckeling from the rice wing.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *disable the speed limiter...
> and lets say turbo.. exhuast.. cams... new headers... bigger intake... "aerodynamics" is a must since the B13's are soo damn boxy and non-aerodynamic...... the right tires..... and drop all the weight.... including back seats and carpet and stuff. *


First of all, its a 4 cylinder, so its only one header, not 2 (you said headers )
Second, if you get a turbo, you dont use a header, you have a turbo manifold.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

"easy with 2.0/boost. 158, needle bouncing, windows down, 9psi"

I wouldn't say easy. It takes a lot of power to overcome drag, and most guys in any B13, B14, B15 will not easily get their cars to do over 150 and certainly not without a crazy ass length of road to get there on. And needless to say, OEM gauges tend to get inaccurate real quick when near their limits. I could say I've had my POS '84 Mazda B2000 up to 130mph before when I buried the needle, but I know better.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *and drop all the weight.... including back seats and carpet and stuff. *


Actually, weight reduction wont increase your top speed. But it would help you get there quicker.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

i want to say its all computer related but maybe you should got out to see what kind of computer management people are running to get there cars up so high. my VW Corrado Vr6 could go 140+ but any any other model couldnt that had a Vr6 so has to be computer related.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

I did 135mph on a 4 mile levy the other day with a completly stock motor not even a cai or header. I was trying to chase down a motorcycle (didn't catch him then I realized how fast I was going with a blown strut)

No aerodynamics but I wouldn't recommend that to anyone . I complete idiot with no common sense.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

I hope everyone realizes how inaccurate the speedo is at high speeds.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I agree..........I've GPS'ed my speedometer on my B13 SE-R (93), and it's VERY accurate (was indicating 134mph at an actual 130mph with very worn tires, so figure 1-2mph off with new tires), but my 92 NX2000 is over 5 mph higher on the speedo at the same rpm (I haven't GPS'ed it yet).........

I can also show you two pictures on SR20DEforum where 2 93 SE-R's are only 100rpm appart in 5th gear, but the speedometer is reading 8mph different..........one is mine at 6500rpm in 5th (134mph indicated, 130 actual), and the other is at 6600rpm, but indicating 142mph.........

Now SE-R tachs are a little inaccurate too, but not enough to skew the numbers that bad.

Again.......stock speedometers are not particularly to be trusted at triple digit speeds.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

just a year ago i remmember hitting 120 wit my ride. tho just today' i went out to the free way with 2 other friends and hit only to 105 then my govenor kicked me down or somthing and i got kickd to 95-99 and it kept bouncing from there' whats up with that?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

On the Tach issue----you gotta remember how LONG 5th is in the Classic--100 rpm can be the difference of 6 or more MPH in 5th...I've notice that my car will go almost 10-15 mph difference with around 200 rpm....Never had my car over 124 (on the speedo) but it doesn't take a lot of RPM to make a big speed diff in the SE-R


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 16, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *"easy with 2.0/boost. 158, needle bouncing, windows down, 9psi"
> 
> I wouldn't say easy. It takes a lot of power to overcome drag, and most guys in any B13, B14, B15 will not easily get their cars to do over 150 and certainly not without a crazy ass length of road to get there on. And needless to say, OEM gauges tend to get inaccurate real quick when near their limits. I could say I've had my POS '84 Mazda B2000 up to 130mph before when I buried the needle, but I know better.  *


150 is easy, as realslow stated. All you need is a turboed 2.0. You would be suprised how little road you would need to hit 150, I hit 130 all the time (pretty much daily) on accident  . At 130 the car is still pulling like a champ.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

The Sandman said:


> *150 is easy, as realslow stated. All you need is a turboed 2.0. You would be suprised how little road you would need to hit 150, I hit 130 all the time (pretty much daily) on accident  . At 130 the car is still pulling like a champ. *


Hey, what part of Ky are you in?

I am interested in using a GPS to track my speed. I have never used a GPS Device and I am wondering which low cost models can track top speed.


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 16, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *Hey, what part of Ky are you in?
> 
> I am interested in using a GPS to track my speed. I have never used a GPS Device and I am wondering which low cost models can track top speed. *


Louisville


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I did 130mph on a stright one night on my car... my mods are listed below... btw I was still accerating, but I decided that 130 is just about fast enough for me, I don't want to see God that soon.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I hit 150 with the mods below. B13TTSE: If I didnt break my tranny I was going to go out to the Salt Flats also. Don'y forget you need steel valve stems to race there.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

HATEnFATE said:


> *On the Tach issue----you gotta remember how LONG 5th is in the Classic--100 rpm can be the difference of 6 or more MPH in 5th...I've notice that my car will go almost 10-15 mph difference with around 200 rpm....Never had my car over 124 (on the speedo) but it doesn't take a lot of RPM to make a big speed diff in the SE-R *


100rpm in 5th gear is 2.04mph...............

Like I said, his speedometer is not as accurate as mine.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

An act of god or Congressional Funding.


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

my stock 91 SER does 125mph so I could only imagine with just slight modifications you could get it to 135 with no problems ( i could be wrong) mine still runs great, maybe need a bigger radiator though. Maybe change the gears in the differential alone to higher gears would increase your top speed. And yes I did it on the 118 freeway here in Los Angeles on a saturday afternoon. A G35 made me do it, OFFICER!


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

OK, somebody's gotta say it... To all you speed racers who are bragging about doing 130+ on the street, that's just plain fucking irresponsible. When you do it on the street you're risking other people's lives, not just your own. If you want to risk your own life that's your business, but don't go risking mine for a cheap thrill. I don't go playing Russian Roulette with your skull do I? And to the jackass who was doin 130 at night and slowed down cuz he wasn't ready to meet God, if somethin suddenly appears in front of you (which could easily happen considering how ridiculously you were outdriving your headlights) you're gonna meet God whether you're doing 130 or 150.

If ya wanna drive furiously fast, rent some track time. If you want to risk hurting me, my girlfriend, my family, and my friends, why dont ya just take a swing at me so i can beat the hell out of your little punk asses. There's no excuse for driving 130+ on the street.


----------



## mac2686 (Aug 9, 2003)

hahahahahhahaahahahahahhaaha im lmfao


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Fast91SER said:


> *First of all, its a 4 cylinder, so its only one header, not 2 (you said headers )
> Second, if you get a turbo, you dont use a header, you have a turbo manifold.  *


4 cylinder Turbo'd SR20DE's can and do have a header. 

There are a few out there with a "turbo" header that has equal length runners and is built for race. The runners come off of the exhaust manifold flange and angle towards were the battery use to be to the collector where the turbo bolts up to.

In fact I believe there are some for sale on eBay right now that actually face downward for the RWD Silvia's, etc.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

you can have a turbo manifold and you can have turbo headers...
the turbo headers are longer equall length pipes, that improve the exhuast flow.. and more efficiently into spinning the turbo.

They do have turbo headers.. ever seen a 8 second turbo dragster?


----------

